# strung out



## INsearch (Apr 28, 2011)

I feel really strung out. Roller coaster emotions, I feel like I have been pulled every other way by Satan and his devices. Had me stressing over confession for a week, I hardly feel "saved" I feel like I'm just in a "stand still" or something...I feel soo...I cant think of the words. Strung out, trashed...UnChristian....*sighs*


----------



## Rufus (Apr 28, 2011)

Are you looking to be like a Christian who's been a Christian for 30 years or some type of mega-saint? Look to Christ brother, we're pilgrims in this world.


----------



## INsearch (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't know....I feel so wretched, and after that whole ordeal with the confession thing, I feel so insinseer (sp?) I am looking towards Christ...I just feel so fake.

If you are a preacher of mercy, do not preach an imaginary but the true mercy. If the mercy is true, you must therefore bear the true, not an imaginary sin. God does not save those who are only imaginary sinners. Be a sinner, and let your sins be strong, but let your trust in Christ be stronger, and rejoice in Christ who is the victor over sin, death, and the world. We will commit sins while we are here, for this life is not a place where justice resides. We, however, says Peter (2. Peter 3:13) are looking forward to a new heaven and a new earth where justice will reign. It suffices that through God's glory we have recognized the Lamb who takes away the sin of the world. No sin can separate us from Him, even if we were to kill or commit adultery thousands of times each day. Do you think such an exalted Lamb paid merely a small price with a meager sacrifice for our sins? Pray hard for you are quite a sinner. - Martin Luther.


----------



## Esther W. (May 16, 2011)

Living in a sin filled fallen world can string anyone out~ I had the privilege of listening to a sermon on experiencing Satan's "devices". The short version was that Satan's only interest in us is to the end that it brings shame to Christ. Doubting our salvation is all the more reason to remember the grace we have in Christ-that despite our failings, whether they be great or small, our salvation is sure- and in holding to this we glorify our God. I pray you can find peace in this world through resting in your salvation~


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 16, 2011)

Have you discussed this with your Pastor or an Elder brother from your Church buddy? 



> (Ecc 4:9) Two are better than one; because they have a good reward for their labour.
> 
> (Ecc 4:10) For if they fall, the one will lift up his fellow: but woe to him that is alone when he falleth; for he hath not another to help him up.
> 
> ...



Ephesians 4 and Hebrews 13 tell us we need our Church Elders to help us and that they are accountable to God for us. Please go talk to them. They are God's appointed means for helping us.


----------



## TimV (May 16, 2011)

As long as elders have been taught to be elders.....sometimes guys just out of seminary from nice families don't see things in their flocks, and even if they do, are reticent to do anything about them.


----------

